# [EU/NL] WeservIT - KVM VPS Servers - SSD & Cached SSD - 25% LIFETIME DISCOUNT!



## weservit (May 18, 2013)

*WeservIT - Internet Solutions*


*USE "SSD25%" FOR 25% LIFETIME DISCOUNT*

WeservIT stands for high quality service, to ensure optimal performance of your server equipment or website. We will do anything within our power to assure our customers high quality service and prevent any unexpected inconveniences from happening. If, unfortunately, one occurs, we will do anything to recover as soon as possible without losing sight at any aspect of quality.

 

 

*Reviews*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1213517

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1136261

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7865134&postcount=1

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7638025

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1062203

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1059534

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1036314

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7334055&postcount=1

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1014276

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=988121

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=986244

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=957069

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=981102

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=981082

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=940571

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7042178&postcount=10

 

*Benchmarks*

I/O Benchmark: 1.3 GB/s

I/O Ping Benchmark: 0.1 ms

IOPS Seek Benchmark: 26428 IOPS

IOPS Sequential Benchmark: 7780 IOPS

IOPS Cached Benchmark: 480130 IOPS

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/14/3SGFEDV21RjQbKCQ

 

*Included with all packages*

- SolusVM control panel

- Multiple staff available for support

- 24/7 emergency line

- Fast and accurate response!

- There is no middle man, WewervIT owns its own racks and equipment!

- No long term contracts.

- 1Gbps fair share port speed

- INSTANT setup

- Weekly remote backups

 

=========================================

*KVM SSD Packages* 

=========================================

*512MB SSD KVM *

- 512MB RAM

- 2 CPU cores @ 3.30GHz

- 10GB RAID10 SSD storage

- 2000GB monthly bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 address

- 5 IPv6 addresses (more free on request)

- SolusVM Control Panel

 

*Price per month: *


----------



## budingyun (May 18, 2013)

IPv4/IPv6 RDNS can be set in solusvm?

Linux ISO for installation available?


----------



## weservit (May 18, 2013)

budingyun said:


> IPv4/IPv6 RDNS can be set in solusvm?
> 
> Linux ISO for installation available?


rDNS can be requested by a ticket and it will be handled immediately.

ISO installation is available, just let us know which ISO you would like to use.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

Got an AUP in English?


----------



## weservit (May 20, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Got an AUP in English?


Could you please contact us at [email protected] ? We are happy to give you all the information you need.

Thanks.


----------



## texteditor (May 24, 2013)

Where do we find out our IPv6 addresses? they don't appear in SolusVM


----------



## weservit (May 24, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Where do we find out our IPv6 addresses? they don't appear in SolusVM


IPv6 should be activated instant after your order. Could you please send us a ticket so we can take a look? 

Thank you.


----------



## texteditor (May 26, 2013)

weservit said:


> IPv6 should be activated instant after your order. Could you please send us a ticket so we can take a look?
> 
> Thank you.


It showed up slightly after when I checked it today. Now it looks like the included b/w is only half what was shown in the offer though (1000GB vs 2000GB)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2013)

texteditor said:


> It showed up slightly after when I checked it today. Now it looks like the included b/w is only half what was shown in the offer though (1000GB vs 2000GB)


 

This seems like problems after problems after problems...


----------



## texteditor (May 26, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This seems like problems after problems after problems...


Yeah, I found out I can't select CDs now either, stuck with CentOS 5.9 it came with I guess...


----------



## weservit (May 26, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yeah, I found out I can't select CDs now either, stuck with CentOS 5.9 it came with I guess...


We received many orders last week and we were out of stock for a few hours. We added an extra SSD node and your order came through while we were still making the custom configurations we make on a new node. This explains why IPv6 and all templates / ISOs were not assigned during auto provisioning. We made the configurations to your VPS right after we received your ticket.

Next time please create a ticket if you experience anything. Our ticket system is the official way to request support and our team will be happy to help you.

Thanks!


----------



## weservit (May 27, 2013)

If anyone wants to try our SSD or Cached SSD servers out, please send a PM and we will be happy to provide you a test VPS to test our amazing speeds!


----------

